# Fellow 2.5er's who have the Neuspeed P-Flo intake



## TPizzle (Jan 15, 2007)

I'm gonna put this on my car on Sunday (I'm going to try and write up a D.I.Y)and I don't want to see the dreaded check engine light on my dash. So any tips or pointers would be greatly appreciated!
PIX FOR CLIX


----------



## david8814 (Aug 14, 2007)

Check all your fittings, make sure there are no kinks in anything, AND FOLLOW THE INSTRUCTIONS. Other than that, just giv'er.


----------



## TPizzle (Jan 15, 2007)

*Re: (david8814)*

Thanks David
Anyone else??


----------



## h-townjetta (Oct 5, 2006)

*Re: (TPizzle)*

The install is pretty easy just make sure all your fittings are tight and you will be fine. I have about 2500 miles on mine and have never seen a CEL http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## sk8racer182 (Nov 11, 2007)

Ive been throwing system too lean upper limit exceeded lights since i put it on they pop up about twice a week, not a big deal just annoying, its not a priority according to vag-com and the computer turns off the cel after 50-100 miles but it will stay logged if you take it in for service. I still cant figure out whats wrong i constantly check my fittings and connectoins but have no luck, it sounds too mean to take it off though.


----------



## sk8racer182 (Nov 11, 2007)

I also suggest blocking out your liscence plate in the future, i can pretty much know everything about you within like an hour or so. everything from your address to your blood type.


----------



## david8814 (Aug 14, 2007)

^^^ Stalk much?


----------



## Uberbunni (Jun 5, 2007)

*Re: (david8814)*

But in all seriousness I am going to order this thing tom. (monday) Has anyone else gotten these CELs lately?


----------



## TPizzle (Jan 15, 2007)

Nope.


----------



## Crubb3d Rymz (Dec 25, 2006)

*Re: (TPizzle)*

i put one on my '07, everything has been going great. no cels, no problems at all. i put it on about 2 months ago, driven approx 3000 miles with it on. took a couple road trips that were 400+ miles, still no problems


----------



## Uberbunni (Jun 5, 2007)

Well, just ordered this thing, should get it tomorrow. This and my autotech torque mount insert will be installed hopefully by the weeks end and I will write up a review asap...


----------



## SleepyDubVR6 (Dec 4, 2007)

*Re: (Uberbunni)*

TPizzle.. didn't you work at Edison?


----------



## THE KILLER RABBIT (Jun 2, 2003)

*Re: (SleepyDubVR6)*

make sure you deggrease the filter flange as if there is any oil on it it pops off very easily


----------



## TPizzle (Jan 15, 2007)

*Re: (SleepyDubVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SleepyDubVR6* »_TPizzle.. didn't you work at Edison?

I went to Edison. I work near by Edison. Do you?


----------



## TeamZleep (Aug 28, 2007)

*Re: Fellow 2.5er's who have the Neuspeed P-Flo intake (TPizzle)*

just remember to reset the ECU when you do the install..

9000 miles no CEL on an 08' http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## stangg172006 (Jul 21, 2006)

yeah install is real easy. only problem i ran into was installing the MAF sensor. Didnt realize they provided a platic piece to fix the clearance issue and was going crazy.


----------



## nate122 (Mar 28, 2008)

can anyone put some videos up for the p-flo? im debating over this or the lnt cai.
the lnt is 180 i believe.. how much is the p-flo?


----------



## MKVJET08 (Feb 12, 2008)

*Re: (nate122)*

pflo is around 250 i believe. the lnt cai is definitely worth 180


----------



## []V[]addog (Jul 7, 2008)

*Re: (MKVJET08)*

for the MKV, the SRI and CAI seem to both be pulling air froms the samepart of the engine bay..... 
Yes the CAi is pulling farther down in that compartment, but is also has an extended metal tub, that heats up and runs directly thru the same spot the SRI would be. and you cna get the SRI in non metal applications. 
I doubt there would be much difference in numbers from CAI to SRI on this specific car.


----------



## dumbassmozart (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: (sk8racer182)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sk8racer182* »_I also suggest blocking out your liscence plate in the future, i can pretty much know everything about you within like an hour or so. everything from your address to your blood type.


Are his organs valuable? I want a Eurojet kit


----------



## Crubb3d Rymz (Dec 25, 2006)

*Re: (dumbassmozart)*

just about 16k miles now with the intake on. no CEL at all http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Blitzkrieg'nBunny (Feb 11, 2007)

my filter keeps popping off and i degreased the flange, so i got a 45 degree bending pipe and popped another filter on it, no issues yet.. so i guess mines like a abd/autozone/nuespeed p-flo


----------



## stangg172006 (Jul 21, 2006)

take your time and makes sure all the bolts are tight. 3k+ miles and no CEL


----------



## TPizzle (Jan 15, 2007)

almost a year with no cel!


----------



## []V[]addog (Jul 7, 2008)

*Re: (TPizzle)*

any of you boys with no cel's running an 08?


----------



## 08 VduB WaBBiT (Apr 3, 2008)

ya anyone with 08's having CEL issues???


----------



## TeamZleep (Aug 28, 2007)

*Re: (08 VduB WaBBiT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *08 VduB WaBBiT* »_ya anyone with 08's having CEL issues???

Updated... 19k with no CEL. I cleaned off the oil from the inside of the filter (I actually used the K&N cleaner, and lightly re-oiled it), and reset my ECU.
No issues at all. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MKVJET08 (Feb 12, 2008)

*Re: ([]V[]addog)*


_Quote, originally posted by *[* »_V[]addog]for the MKV, the SRI and CAI seem to both be pulling air froms the samepart of the engine bay..... 










a CAI doesn't pull air from inside the engine bay....


----------



## []V[]addog (Jul 7, 2008)

sorry, what I meant to explain was the fact that the CAI goes thru the same part of the engine bay. As in the metal tubing for the CAI still travels thru the engine bay, in turn heating up the air to pretty similar tempuratures as the SRI. I only say this because the SRI on this car specificaly is in a good location and not catching alot of heat form the header or stuff like that.


----------



## FastLaneDOQ (Mar 13, 2008)

*Re: ([]V[]addog)*

i wished I hadn't gotton this intake. I can't shake the cel. No one can figure it out.


----------



## FastLaneDOQ (Mar 13, 2008)

*Re: (Thefastlane425)*

my cel is back.
I hate you Neuspeed.


----------



## 2ohgti (Nov 8, 2004)

*Re: (Thefastlane425)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Thefastlane425* »_my cel is back.
I hate you Neuspeed.









Damn, that sucks







Are you sure it's that?


----------

